# Cemetary in BW



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

We were wandering around in a Cemetery here in Tarpon Springs, FL. I couldn't find much of interest and we discovered another one across a small road. Called the Rose Cemetery...Segregated. 
Rose Cemetery Tarpon Springs, FL





































This one bothers me, note the tire track.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Recording History .. must admit not the sort of pictures I had expected of a graveyard .. i usually expect to see gargoyles and ghosts .. something spooky .. I thought at first that you meant Black & White .. as in monochrome .. perhaps you did .. 

Te only feeling I have is of anger at the disrespect of some driver who left his tread marks in the last photo, looks like he/she drove straight over the top of the grave ...

and I suppose also the neglect .. the shameful state of a place where someones ancestors have been buried


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

LOL! If I could find ghosts I would! I converted them to BW, not true BW.
The tire print bothered me very much as well. I had a hard time seeing some of the ruin, but conversely, some of the sites were taken care of and visited often.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Very poignant and emotive photos Dori, They very bluntly demonstrate just how much 'progress' is about forgetting and disrespecting our past, both 'culturally' and individually :sigh: - I'm glad that some of the graves were still maintained though, there's still hope for us all yet :laugh:

I can imagine those pics appearing in a social-history TV documentary or magazine article, the quality of the photos are excellent


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks so much Sir! I hope to go back when the weather gets a tad cooler and shoot again.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I love this type of pictorial story. It brings history alive. Thanks Dori.


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------

